# Native x64 version of GPU-Z



## Conspirator (Jan 23, 2011)

When can we expect a native 64-bit version of GPU-Z? Many other tools like Cpu-Z, Coretemp, etc... have it already.


----------



## Mussels (Jan 23, 2011)

yeah but... its pointless. it doesnt actually give any benefits.


----------



## LittleLizard (Jan 23, 2011)

I just want to ask WHY? I have mine in a thumbdrive and some of the computers i have/use/used/have contact with/destroy are NOT x64.


----------



## W1zzard (Jan 24, 2011)

no plans for an x64 version at this time


----------



## Mussels (Jan 24, 2011)

W1zzard said:


> no plans for an x64 version at this time



do you know why CPU-Z has one? i honestly dont get why its even been made


----------

